# Over 75% off Halloween items at Shindigz.com



## DonnaGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Jottle!!! I just placed an order.


----------



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! Unbelievable prices! Plus the 15% off code worked to boot. Picked up some of those faux flame pots for $3.75 each. I think the cheapest I've found elsewhere was $15. Also picked up some clear skull beer pitchers I've been eyeing up for the beer pong, same deal, paid about 25% of what spirit or patycity was asking...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the heads up. Not a whole lot of bigger stuff anymore but like hattrick you cant beat those prices on the flame pots. I have so many real life spiders in my house I decided the toilet cover with spiders coming out of the bowl would be perfect for my home so I got one of those at 75 cents a brain mold for around a dollar, a cute witch pinata and after much debate with my wallet, I splurged on the haunted garage kit set... paid $62.75 and it retailed there for $255.00

Theres only 2 issues, 1- they wont ship my stuff until next friday and then I have to wait 3-5 business days for it to arrive and 2- the site is so hard to navigate and "shop" properly.

I really wish they had it set up like buycostumes. Very easy to navigate. I couldnt help but feel like I may have been missing some deals because something may have been hidden under a different theme/heading. Everytime I tried searching only a handful of items would appear but if I looked under various themes, more stuff related to what I tried searching would pop up and it kinda ticked me off, lol. Shopper raging. 

Thanks again though Jottle, I really needed those supplies.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

they are out of stock on everything i wanted. lol


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

The site is pretty disorganized. However, it looks legitimate enough (good customer service and U.S. phone number). Everyone, I feel your pain regarding good items selling out too quickly. I got on the site and didn't add some of the larger props (cocoons, animated tombstone lifter) to my car, within 5 minutes they had gone from in stock to out of stock. I also bought 4 hanging flame pots and 2 standing torches. $3.75 and $5.00 respectively for the flame lights is ridiculously cheap. I just wish the good, large items would come back in stock again. However, it looks like this sale is either a one time thing or is them trying to clear out the halloween inventory early. If anyone knows, please chime in.


----------

